# BXA on a 12x36 Craftsman commercial?



## ELHEAD (Jul 17, 2017)

Would like some feed back from someone who has used a BXA on the 12X36
Thanks, Dave


----------



## gr8legs (Jul 17, 2017)

My opinion is that the BXA is overkill for the 12x36. I had a 12x36 and replaced the stock lantern-style tool post with an AXA and it fit nicely and worked beautifully. The tool holders are slightly cheaper too. 

Stu


----------



## ezduzit (Jul 17, 2017)

AXA is the correct size.


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 18, 2017)

There are or have been two or three people on this forum who had put a BXA onto an Atlas 10" or 12" (bed length doesn't enter into it).  And a similar number on the Atlas/Craftsman Group on Yahoo.  But as I've written two or three times before, the list of people who have put a BXA QCTP onto an Atlas seems to fall into two groups - those who've done it and say they regret it, and those who've done it and won't admit that they wish that they hadn't.


----------



## Alan H. (Jul 18, 2017)

I owned one, studied putting a QCTP on it and planned on an AXA. 

I elected to sell it and go a different route so I did not get around to the upgrade.  In my view the lantern toolpost was a pain.


----------



## Mwmx54 (Jul 18, 2017)

I also have an atlas 12x36, and purchased an AXA holder. I did a ton of research into if I should get the BXA, I liked the idea of more capacity, but really, the 1/2" capacity has been more than enough. And getting in tight areas has still been difficult compared to using my rocker post, I can only see a BXA being even worse, the AXA is also right about in the center of its adjustment with a 1/2" tool on this lathe. I don't have any regrets going AXA. Nor do I have any 3/4" tooling to put in a BXA. 1/2"HSS bits work great, as does my 7/pc indexable 1/2" tooling I picked up from grizzly. Hope this helps, just a little advice from someone that was in your same position.


----------



## ezduzit (Jul 18, 2017)

3/4" tooling in a BXA would likely be way too high.


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 18, 2017)

I have an AXA on my craftsman 12 inch. A BXA is too tall. You can get 5/8 holders for the AXA tool post.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AXA-2XL-OVERSIZE-5-8-QUICK-CHANGE-TURNING-FACING-BORING-TOOL-POST-HOLDER/121595308361?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## ELHEAD (Jul 18, 2017)

The  decision depends on new AXA or very slightly used BXA at half the price of AXA.
Dave


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 18, 2017)

With the BXA 5/8 tooling would out and 1" and larger boring bars would be above center. 1/2" tooling would be bottom out on the compound. In the end it is up to you.


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 19, 2017)

Sorry, but less money spent on the BXA would still be money poorly spent  It's like putting a 2HP motor onto an Atlas simply because you found one that was much cheaper than the 3/4 HP that should be the max size..  

The standard AXA #1 and #2 holders were intended for 3/8" square tooling and will hold 1/2".  The #2 will hold up to 5/8" diameter round boring bars.  The AXA #1XL and #2XL holders will hold 5/8" square and the #2XL will hold 3/4" round.


----------



## ezduzit (Jul 19, 2017)

wa5cab said:


> ...It's like putting a 2HP motor onto an Atlas...



Actually it may be much worse if the BXA places common tooling above the spindle centerline.


----------



## ELHEAD (Jul 20, 2017)

ezduzit said:


> Actually it may be much worse if the BXA places common tooling above the spindle centerline.



I had to see for my self, so here is what it looks like.
First w/ 1/2" tool
Next two / 3/8 and shim
Third w/ 5/8 
Finally, what I am using now


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 21, 2017)

Well, you are of course free to do whatever you want to do.  But you did ask for opinions and the six people who took the time to give them all said to go with the AXA.


----------

